# PETA - and friends



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay guys, I wanna see stuff exposing PETA and other anti hunting groups

Feel free to rant!

Here's some stuff to kick start this thread:
PETA president and co-founder Ingrid Newkirk has described her group's overall goal as "total animal liberation." This means no meat, no milk, no zoos, no circuses, no wool, no leather, no hunting, no fishing, and no pets (not even seeing-eye dogs). PETA is also against all medical research that requires the use of animals. 2) Despite its constant moralizing about the "unethical" treatment of animals by restaurant owners, grocers, farmers, scientists, anglers, and countless other Americans, PETA has killed over 14,400 dogs and cats at its Norfolk, Virginia headquarters. During 2005, PETA put to death over 90 percent of the animals it collected from members of the public. 3) PETA has given tens of thousands of dollars to convicted arsonists and other violent criminals. This includes a 2001 donation of $1,500 to the North American Earth Liberation Front (ELF), an FBI-certified "domestic terrorist" group responsible for dozens of firebombs and death threats. During the 1990s, PETA paid $70,200 to an Animal Liberation Front (ALF) activist convicted of burning down a Michigan State University research laboratory. In his sentencing recommendation, a federal prosecutor implicated PETA president Ingrid Newkirk in that crime. And PETA vegetarian campaign coordinator Bruce Friedrich told an animal rights convention in 2001 that "blowing stuff up and smashing windows" is "a great way to bring about animal liberation." 4) PETA activists regularly target children as young as six years old with anti-meat and anti-milk propaganda, often waiting outside their schools to intercept them as they walk to and from class-without notifying parents. One piece of kid-targeted PETA literature tells small children: "Your Mommy Kills Animals!" PETA brags that its messages reach

Post links to stories, and other stuff 
I think you get the idea...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's some more of their B.S. laughable at best. http://news.yahoo.co...s-politics.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Its all really good info. but I don't think the site needs the extra exposure, last thing we need on here is 500 of them becoming members and screwing up a good thing we have!!!!!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It's OK hassell, in places like this they getted bored easily.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

hassell said:


> Its all really good info. but I don't think the site needs the extra exposure, last thing we need on here is 500 of them becoming members and screwing up a good thing we have!!!!!


I understand hassle, I'm just intrested In information about peta and stories of their stupidity.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Screw PETA and all the other ones out there. I have friends on FB who use to support HSUS and have changed their minds after I calmly explained to them what it's really all about. These girls have been friends of mine since grade school and were making comments about my hunting pics. They knew me when I trapped,fished and hunted non-stop growing up. Somehow they were brainwashed into the anti crap. They now have all changed their outlook for the better. 3 on our side now....


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats on doing it calmly 
I don't think would be able to!
I tired dating a girl that thought killing deer and other animals was cruel, but McDonalds mass slaughtering cows and chickens was A-OK

here in Washington state, we can only use cage traps and we can't use expandable broadheads, just two things to list off the top of my head that piss me off!

Thanks to all the yuppie anti's that live in seattle! 
I'm not sure if they all live in Seattle but I hate Seattle so I'm assuming they do.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

For some reason I always thought PETA stood for Peple Eating Tasty Animals. I must have been confused or maybe they need to adjust their slogan.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> I understand hassle, I'm just intrested In information about peta and stories of their stupidity.


 YA I know, don't usually comment or have anything to do with that group or any of their counterparts, get a little hot under the collar.


----------

